# How clever are you? I say this is easy



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well this is it how many times can you put the letters and together in a grammatical sentence? You are not allowed to put anything more than a space between and. Example
Mary and john went to the beach.
The..... and....... must be and and and
So let us see who the clever ones are?

Over to you:


Yes I do know the answer and you will be amazed :wink:


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

How about the following:-

The Landlord of the Horse and Groom pub wanted a new sign to hang outside so he asked a signwriter to make him one. 
This was the sign he made:-

THE HORSE AND GROOM 

However when the landlord saw the sign he was not happy so he called the signwriter and said "The words are not evenly spaced you have left too big spaces between the words HORSE and AND and AND and GROOM"


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ahhh right idea so there is the clue. But the count is


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

21

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave 
I am not saying if you are right or wrong but you must post the sentence.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.squarefree.com/2003/11


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Close Dave
You can get more even using that sentence, think of the question.

Steve


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Well, it depends on the strictness of one's interpretation of the question, particularly the meaning of "together" and the allowance of only a space between "ands", which arguably excludes commas, etc.

As I am not telepathic, I give up 

Dave


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Ok Dave
If the wording from the site you gave is changed to words similar to Band also Andy then there is still a space between and at all times :wink:


----------

